

Ask YC:  Alpha Testers Needed - earle

Use RSS to read news?  Looking for a few alpha testers for a web service experiment.<p>alpha-test {at } 80concepts {dot} com
======
earle
a collaborative filtering RSS aggregation experiment.

if you use RSS and find it too cluttered to cover many news feeds, this may be
something you're looking for.

------
babul
What kind of experiment?

------
bprater
Is this an advertisement? Why not more details?

------
truebosko
I signed up for this obscure alpha test

